

How to Get Rich, Really Really Rich - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/06/13/how-to-get-rich-really-really-rich/

======
SwellJoe
I read this a few months ago. I found it a fun read, but not necessarily the
best single book on the topic. I'm not sure what the best single book on the
topic would be (probably an aggregation of stories like _Founders at Work_
fits that bill), but this one does quite a bit of hand-waving about the actual
hard stuff. As a jumping off point for other research, it's probably as good
as any.

~~~
messel
It was my first read on the topic sometime last year. I enjoyed his style,
even though I disagreed with some of his conclusions (i.e. I don't think it's
necessary to life like a hermit and be isolated if you're rich, you can always
live a reasonably comfortable life and keep your social channels open)

------
messel
Book review + a general plan of action. At least this is my take on how to
proceed from the trenches of the not too poor.

